# TCR Composite Geometry Question



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

Does anyone know the head tube length measurement on the medim and the large frames? I am in search of a new bike but have loooong legs and short torso/ave arms. Trying to find a 57cm approx frame with a longer head tube.
Thanks!
Greg


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

G-Live said:


> Does anyone know the head tube length measurement on the medim and the large frames? I am in search of a new bike but have loooong legs and short torso/ave arms. Trying to find a 57cm approx frame with a longer head tube.


I am surprised at how little activity is going on here, so I'll take a crack at your question. The Giant web site posts the following information about TCR geometry at: https://www.giantbicycles.com/us/050.000.000/050.600.100.asp?sPageID=050.600.100


Hope this helps!
Brian (proud owner of a two-week old composite TCR 2)


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

G-Live said:


> Does anyone know the head tube length measurement on the medim and the large frames? I am in search of a new bike but have loooong legs and short torso/ave arms. Trying to find a 57cm approx frame with a longer head tube.
> Greg


I have a medium and the headtube measures 5.80"(142mm). There's very little extension of the headtube above the toptube. I have 50mm of spacers on mine (the maximum Giant recommends) though I may lower it a bit. I usually ride a 54-55 and generally have around 3" of drop max from the seat to top of stem. I've attached a picture to give some idea of how it's setup currently.


----------

